# Whine about the heat



## Mike at Capra Vista

I am melting! This is day 4 of way-too-hot-for-me.

I'm in Nanaimo (Vancouver Island, B. C.). We just went over 40C. That is crazy. I do not like it hot!!! 20C with a light breeze is perfect for me.

Our normal high for this time of year is 22.0°C , Our record high for this date is 32.6°C. Today we had 40.4°C. That is just not right.

The town Lytton in the Fraser Canyon has broken the Canadian heat record for a second day in a row – reporting a blistering 47.5 C as of 4:25 p.m. Monday. The town broke the Canadian record on Sunday when it recorded 46.6 C. So that is the highest temperature ever recorded in Canada.

Anyone else grumpy from this heat in the NW?

Please send ice cubes!!


----------



## lada823

I love the heat so I'm not complaining. It was 90° F here in Ohio today (32° C) and 90% humidity. Tomorrow is supposed to be 93. 

I save my complaints for when it's -10. 😁


----------



## Goatastic43

Same blistering heat here too in East Tennessee! 93 F today (heat index of 99F) 75% humidity. I wouldn’t mind so much, but we’re in a terrible drought and little rain in sight. I do agree though @lada823, much better than the cold!


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

Oof! It is hard to deal with the weather extremes when you aren't prepared for them. 
We are in the monsoon here in Missouri. It is raining multiple times a day, and has been for a while. It really is like living in the tropics. The goats are spending the nights inside, instead of out under the trees like they normally do, and their house is disgusting, despite daily cleaning. BUT my garden is growing and I don't even have to water it!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Same here in Oklahoma @Caileigh Jane Smith ! We are 92% humidity..raining off & on all day. No rain full sun..instant sauna. The ground is saturated, perfect worm breeding grounds. Shame they dont just float away! 
I agree with the others..heat I can handle. But frigid cold damp weather, my body doesnt move well. Ill take the warmth!


----------



## Tanya

🤣 oh man. So now I know where it comes from. We are smack in winter here and it might as well be summer. Normally we have - weatger here at this time. Not complaining about heat or cold but I really would like some winter too....


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

Tanya said:


> 🤣 oh man. So now I know where it comes from. We are smack in winter here and it might as well be summer. Normally we have - weatger here at this time. Not complaining about heat or cold but I really would like some winter too....


Where is "here"?


----------



## FizzyGoats

Not to brag, but according to my weather app, it’s predicted to be cooler today than yesterday. Right now it’s 87F with a feels-like temp of 95 because of humidity. It’s only supposed to get to 89 today, so if my calculations are correct, the feels-like will only get to 7,895 degrees. 

I’m in the far NW part of what is considered middle TN, if that makes sense. We had a ton of rain and heat. Then no rain for a week (had to water the garden once and will have to again tomorrow of our predicted rain disappears in a poof of scorched evaporation again). 

I will send ice to you Mike. If it’s a ziplock of warm water by the time it gets there, know I meant well.


----------



## Tanya

Mike at Capra Vista said:


> Where is "here"?


South Africa


----------



## happybleats

I dont mind dry heat...I used to run in 104 temps lol..but humidity I become a huge wimp. Texas has blessed us with plenty of humidity of late with lots of rain ..so yah..im a bit whiny right now too


----------



## JML Farms

I lost a newborn doeling to the heat the other day. When I found her, she was having seizures and unresponsive. She was fine when she was born, but went out into the pasture with her mom and siblings and got too hot I guess. Stay cool. I have a fan on in the barn, but luckily, we are not experiencing the typical Texas heat yet. Mid 90s for the high, but the humidity is 150%! Like living in someone's mouth!


----------



## happybleats

Sorry about the loss..😔



JML Farms said:


> Like living in someone's mouth!


🥵👅🤣


----------



## toth boer goats

Heat losses are not fun, I am so sorry.


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

They are predicting 35C (95F) today. An improvement but I'm still grumpy. 
Sorry about not having conversions in my head post. I had planned too but forgot. I blame the heat.

Our normal high for this time of year is , Our record high for this date is . Today we had . That is just not right. 
Yesterdays high was 40.4°C (105F). The record for that date was 32.6°C (91F) and the average high temperature is about 22.0°C (72F). So we were 18.4C° (33F°) above normal.

Still waiting for ice cubes. Btw, I think our plastic bag ban is on again so you may have to ship them wrapped in newspaper. Do they still make newspapers?


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

Tanya said:


> South Africa


What are your usual high and low temps for this time of year? and what have you got now?


----------



## Tanya

We normally go to -3 degrees celcius as lows and highs of 10 to 12. 

Now we have between 9 to 12 minimum and between 22 and 25 max.

Its very confusing


----------



## MadHouse

@Mike at Capra Vista how are the San Clemente Island goats coping with your heat wave?
It is coming out way this week.


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

Goats seen to be fine. They were panting a bit. The mosquitoes are bothering them more than the heat I think. Either way they hardly leave the barn. I poured and rubbed water on their backs the other day to cool them off. That was not appreciated. I sprayed them with bug spray. That did not go over well either. Now they think I'm just there to feed and torture them.

I think my chickens had a harder time with the heat. Standing around with their beaks open and holding their wings out. They also did not think I was there to help when I tried to mist them with water to cool them off.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

For all mine..I just get a fan blowing. They love the air going over them. They pant, but not as hatd. Some even lay in front of it & rest.


----------



## MadHouse

For my chickens, I have a shallow tub that I fill about 4 inches high with cold water. Place it in the shade. Throw in bits of apple, ice cubes, anything they like to eat that may float, and they go “paddling”. Some just like to stand in it. Some just drink it, some go fishing from the outside.


----------



## luvmyherd

We have been very warm in Central CA but we are used to that in summer. My daughter in Western WA is miserable.


----------



## toth boer goats

A lot of California is a dry heat.

Places getting record heats, it is so hard on animals and people for that matter.

Places which get a lot more rain content and have more moisture in the air is a really muggy miserable heat and can cause respiratory issues in animals.


----------



## luvmyherd

Hawaii next week will be a nice break. Even though it is humid; the trade winds keep it comfortable and one can always jump in the ocean😅.


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

Sadly, the town of Lytton, which during the heat wave reported the highest temp ever recorded in Canada, is no more. Fire raced through town a couple of days ago. There is speculation the fire started from sparks from a train. Though the town is destroyed, there are no casualties reported so far.


----------



## Tanya

Oh that is sad. Happy there were no casualties. Can they rebuild?


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Oh Im sorry for the loss of that town. Im grateful no loss of life. I hope they rebuild.


----------



## toth boer goats




----------



## AndersonRanch

luvmyherd said:


> We have been very warm in Central CA but we are used to that in summer. My daughter in Western WA is miserable.


Speak for yourself woman  although I took the heat way better when I was 10 years younger and 20 pounds lighter. But I have started waking up super early to get morning feeding and watering done, try to do house work or take a fast nap and then do it all over again in the evening and dinner at 9:30-10. Of course I will have to change that come august when the kids have to go back to school.
Humidity though does suck. I went to get away from the heat and went up to work on fencing that was burned up last year and even though It’s about 10 degrees cooler the humidity was terrible. Add in the fact there isn’t any more green trees to give shade and I would have rather stay home. At least I have AC at home.


----------



## luvmyherd

AndersonRanch said:


> Speak for yourself woman  although I took the heat way better when I was 10 years younger and 20 pounds lighter. But I have started waking up super early to get morning feeding and watering done, try to do house work or take a fast nap and then do it all over again in the evening and dinner at 9:30-10. Of course I will have to change that come august when the kids have to go back to school.
> Humidity though does suck. I went to get away from the heat and went up to work on fencing that was burned up last year and even though It’s about 10 degrees cooler the humidity was terrible. Add in the fact there isn’t any more green trees to give shade and I would have rather stay home. At least I have AC at home.


LOL!
I do not tolerate the heat nearly as well as I did when I was younger. But most of us have AC unlike the PNW where many houses do not have any or, like my daughter, not enough.


----------



## Jubillee

I can tolerate heat more, but the high humidity plus the heat...ugh. When it's raining here, it's cooler but still humid and I'm dripping in sweat after feeding/milking. When it's not raining, it's insanely hot and like a sauna...yuck yuck yuck.

I still think I'd choose it over negative winter temps though....🤪


----------



## MadHouse

How is the heat in BC now, Mike?
It got here. We are resting. Foof.


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

MadHouse said:


> How is the heat in BC now, Mike?
> It got here. We are resting. Foof.


We've been "cool" for a few days now. 27C - 30C for the highs.Still uncomfortably warm for me yet I feel great relief after last week. There seem to be no seasonable temps or rain in the foreseeable future. But night time temps have come down so I can get a little more sleep.


----------



## MadHouse

Mike at Capra Vista said:


> We've been "cool" for a few days now. 27C - 30C for the highs.Still uncomfortably warm for me yet I feel great relief after last week. There seem to be no seasonable temps or rain in the foreseeable future. But night time temps have come down so I can get a little more sleep.


Oh good, at least it gets cooler at night.


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

Grab your goat cheese as my whine continues:

Just read that we (BC) can expect above average temps - high 20s to low 30s (80 to low 90sF) - and a lack of appreciable rain to continue until end of August. I know many of you think of those as ideal temperatures, but for me it is very unpleasant, I get little done and I consume too much beer and ice cream (not necessarily together). Apart from the obvious fire risks, here on Vancouver Island more of our beautiful Red Cedars will die. I've already lost half a dozen over the last few years on my property alone. I'd hate to see more die,but if the predictions are correct there will be nothing I can do about it.
Boy am I going to be grumpy by the end of August. But new goats should help.


----------



## Kass

Oh dont get me started on the hot weather! I can't stand the heat of summer! I have skin issues which makes it alot worse. And super sensitive skin which attracts bugs from a mile away which makes it overwhelming on a buggy day. So my general discomfort and grumpy attitude paired with the goats annoyance at the heat and the Flys makes for rough feeding times and a few harsh words. I can't wait till fall. 

Sent from my SM-A115U using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## ksalvagno

That is unpleasant. We are finally getting a small break from the heat in Ohio. We got rain but unfortunately most of it missed me. Very frustrating when just to the north and south of us got lots of rain. The rain we got barely watered the flowerbeds.


----------



## FizzyGoats

Those temps are unpleasant even for many of us in the south. Add in the humidity and it’s like you step outside to take a big gulp of sauna air. At least we are more used to and prepared for those temps though. 

So two of my siblings and I have a unique quirk that makes it even more fun. We have a strange reaction to our own sweat. When I start sweating, it feels like I’m getting tiny stings in every pore. Like invisible fire ants are biting me all over. All we can do is work through it because once we’re pouring sweat we’re ok, it’s when we first start to sweat. The funny thing is, I’ve been stung more than once and completely ignored it thinking it was just me starting to sweat. Oh the joys of being odd.


----------



## Goatastic43

FizzyGoats said:


> So two of my siblings and I have a unique quirk that makes it even more fun. We have a strange reaction to our own sweat. When I start sweating, it feels like I’m getting tiny stings in every pore. Like invisible fire ants are biting me all over. All we can do is work through it because once we’re pouring sweat we’re ok, it’s when we first start to sweat. The funny thing is, I’ve been stung more than once and completely ignored it thinking it was just me starting to sweat. Oh the joys of being odd.


Oh that’s awful! I guess I can’t complain anymore...


----------



## FizzyGoats

Sure you can! I still would. Lol. 

And it’s just one of those things you learn to live with. Everyone has at least one annoying but not threatening thing that just serves to make life slightly more complicated, I’m sure. I just have no idea why our thing is so bizarre.


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

Kass said:


> Oh dont get me started on the hot weather!


But that is the point of this thread; to get people "started on the hot weather".


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

FizzyGoats said:


> When I start sweating, it feels like I’m getting tiny stings in every pore. Like invisible fire ants are biting me all over.


How terrible! That would be enough to keep me from doing most activities even in the cold.


----------



## Tanya

Its not summer here but it might as well be. So I empathise with you guys.


----------



## MadHouse

Well, we are starting our new heat wave today too!
My whine today is that we have had so little rain, my hay farmer phoned me yesterday to tell me he does not have any of the ordered grass hay for me, he had hardly enough to fill his big contract costumer. He offered me to to come and look at his other crop of hay (meadow fescue), and I just blindly said I’d take that instead. Otherwise I would have to try find another hay person and still wouldn’t know what I get.
I wish for all of us that we get enough hay for our animals with drought and other difficult conditions all over the place.


----------



## toth boer goats

I know the feeling.


----------



## FizzyGoats

That’s a scary feeling, not knowing if you’ll have enough to feed your animals. I really hope, heatwave or not, everyone is able to get enough hay to get through the year.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Well...lets talk Sauna...in Okla. Today we are a shiny 89° with 62% himidity..so it feels like 99° with a nice hot breeze. You walk out, it feels like youve opened the oven . The hot breeze hits you, then the heat swirls all around. Its instant sweat time. The goats spend alot of time drinking water and eating in the shade. The horse is staying under the trees. The LGDS are busy running to the creek getting muddy ( and stink to high heaven) then running to the shade . In the afternoons it gets cloudy,teasing all of us. The dark clouds do give us a nice shade, but the air is still hot. 
And its only going to get hotter as we get more into Summer, since it just started. Right now we have green grass, next month it will be dead. So even though its hot. We have food. Now next month...Ill really be whinning! Lol


----------



## FizzyGoats

Same here, I mean almost exactly. It’s 89F with 65% humidity and a feels-like temp of 99F. And we haven’t reached our high yet. We have a couple more degrees to go. Something to look forward to (she typed sarcastically).


----------



## MadHouse

FizzyGoats said:


> Same here, I mean almost exactly. It’s 89F with 65% humidity and a feels-like temp of 99F. And we haven’t reached our high yet. We have a couple more degrees to go. Something to look forward to (she typed sarcastically).


That must have been hot and sweaty work, unloading the hay!
Foof!


----------



## MadHouse

Here it is 82 F with a humidity of 36%. Not much humidity, hence no rain. Our last rain was June 9, and there is no rain in the forecast. Good thing we have free browse food for the goats right now.


----------



## FizzyGoats

Geeze, even my garden is wilting and looking dry and we had a bit of rain yesterday and have about a 50% chance all week. That’s got to be tough when you have all the heat and none of the moisture. 

(And yes, it was very hot and sweaty work. I’m really gross now and in need of a shower. Thank goodness you all can’t smell me through this site. )


----------



## luvmyherd

Would it be cruel of me to say we are on the lanai watching the surf and enjoying the cooling Trade Winds?
But at home it is bad and getting worse. I hope our son is able to keep the cats and garden alive. Not looking forward to going back next week.
There are trees and other plants dying all around my daughter's area in WA.


----------



## Boers4ever

luvmyherd said:


> Would it be cruel of me to say we are on the lanai watching the surf and enjoying the cooling Trade Winds?


Excuse the curiosity, but I thought that Lanai is an island only for the Hawaiian people? I love Hawaii and have been several times. Just curious because we were planning a trip to the islands soon.


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

lanai = covered porch, veranda.


----------



## luvmyherd

Niihau is the private island where no visitors are allowed.
Lanai is very small and was once mostly pineapple. Now it has sold out for rich tourists. It is mostly privately owned. But visitors can go there.
We are on Oahu. The lanai I referred to was the balcony on our condo.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

Drought is scary! We had a hay shortage several years ago, due to drought, and I think we would have been headed that way again this year, if the week of steady rain hadn't come along. I helped unload about 300 bales on Wednesday. Yup...hot and sweaty. But the barn is full now, and I feel that I can finally relax a little, knowing that the goats and cows have got their winter hay.


----------



## FizzyGoats

It is a relief when that hay is there. And that’s a lot of bales. I didn’t have to move nearly as much. And I just did the stacking. My husband threw the bales to me and I positioned them. I did stack myself so high without a way down that I had to get on his shoulders just to get down. 

I think whoever is in charge of predicting our weather needs to take the week off. They’ve been good on the temps but wrong on the rain every time. We had zero percent change of rain during this morning’s 3 hour deluge. Now it’s 83F with 77% humidity, so it’s a little cooler than yesterday. The feels-like temp is 90 and we’re supposed to climb 6 more degrees. Still a bit better than it was yesterday here, so I’ll wait until tomorrow to complain, lol.


----------



## Goats Rock

We had a broken mower. Took 3 weeks to get the part. (Sat in a warehouse in Cleveland, they would not let me pick it up). Has rained ever since. No hay yet. It's getting dire! I am so worried. Now they are calling for rain the next 10 days, on and off! 

It went down to 60*F last night, I had to put a sweatshirt on! 
I'm beginning to dislike summer, the flies are atrocious with all the rain and mud. Waaaaa!


----------



## MadHouse

Goats Rock said:


> We had a broken mower. Took 3 weeks to get the part. (Sat in a warehouse in Cleveland, they would not let me pick it up). Has rained ever since. No hay yet. It's getting dire! I am so worried. Now they are calling for rain the next 10 days, on and off!
> 
> It went down to 60*F last night, I had to put a sweatshirt on!
> I'm beginning to dislike summer, the flies are atrocious with all the rain and mud. Waaaaa!


I would send you some heat in exchange for your rain!?!?


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

MadHouse said:


> I would send you some heat in exchange for your rain!?!?


Be careful. The rain may have to quarantine for a while before you get it.


----------



## MadHouse

Mike at Capra Vista said:


> Be careful. The rain may have to quarantine for a while before you get it.


You are right. How could I forget?


----------



## luvmyherd

Thank you guys for giving me a laugh!
Honestly I am scared to go home after watching the news. Our place is not threatened but it looks like there are major fires, more heat and more wind in the forecast. We will be landing at night so we may see it from the air.
At least our younger son is at the house and he is a farmer and will know how to keep the garden alive. The son who lives with us is good at following the instructions we give him but not at figuring out what to do in extreme conditions.


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

Nanaimo is abuzz with excitement and worry. The 911 emergency system is overloaded. Hoards of people are out on the streets gazing up into the sky. There are large white and light grey, fluffy looking objects in the sky. So large they sometimes block the sun and create giant shadows on the ground. Some kind of invasion? An atmospheric oddity? No one seems to know. Local experts are stymied. Some of the old-timers claim they have seen this kind of thing before and it is nothing to panic about, but most people aren't too sure. The mayor says all emergency vehicles have been dispatched, however it seems they do not know exactly where to go. A call has been made to the air force base further north, but there has been no response so far. Some scientists say this phenomenon may even affect local weather bringing temperatures down to near seasonal. Some have even suggested that there is a small possibility that water may fall from the sky. Water from the sky??


----------



## FizzyGoats

Lol. Enjoy your clouds. 🤣


----------



## alwaystj9

The rare bilowing Skysheep?


----------



## Tanya

Oh no @Mike... clouds? Who ordered clouds? Any one want some of our -2° weather?


----------



## FizzyGoats

Um, no thank you.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Wheres the picturez? We want proof! 🤪


----------



## toth boer goats

It is a way to keep busy.


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

Moers kiko boars said:


> Wheres the picturez? We want proof! 🤪


Some people are so mistrusting. 
This is not something I would lie about!

Here you go. I took this photo yesterday at 11:37 local time. I hope this will quiet the doubters.


----------



## toth boer goats

We want proof thing was taken wrong, look at the smiley at the end of Moers sentence. It wasn’t meant to call you a liar, it was a little funny.


----------



## FizzyGoats

Mike at Capra Vista said:


> Some people are so mistrusting.
> This is not something I would lie about!
> 
> Here you go. I took this photo yesterday at 11:37 local time. I hope this will quiet the doubters.
> 
> 
> View attachment 210713


🤣🤣


----------



## luvmyherd

Well, we really did beat the heat. Temps reached114 while we were gone but are now resting in the high 80's-low90's. Nothing the water cooler can't handle.


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

toth boer goats said:


> We want proof thing was taken wrong,


Not at all. Not even a little bit. In absolutely no way.



toth boer goats said:


> look at the smiley at the end of Moers sentence.


I see it and I know exactly what it means.



toth boer goats said:


> It wasn’t meant to call you a liar


Obviously.



toth boer goats said:


> it was a little funny.


It was very funny.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Its TWUUUUUU. 😱 ITS TWUUUU...😱🥏☁
A UUUUUFFFFOOOOO! ☁🥏☁


----------



## fivemoremiles

It is so hot here that the coyotes are running in slow motion.


----------



## FizzyGoats

Lol. So I think I heard this on an episode of _Homestead Rescue_, but it was something along the lines of:
_It’s so hot here I saw a coyote chasing a jackrabbit, and they were both walking._


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

It's so hot the snails are sleeping outside.

(as opposed to in their houses, as if I have to point that out)


----------



## MadHouse

@Mike at Capra Vista , did you get any rain at all?
How is the hay situation?


----------



## toth boer goats




----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

MadHouse said:


> @Mike at Capra Vista , did you get any rain at all?
> How is the hay situation?


No. No rain. But it was overcast yesterday with a high of 20C. What a wonderful day to be outside!!!

My hay has been in the barn for a couple of weeks. If you are asking generally, I think we are in good shape here on Vancouver Island. We had a hot spell early in the spring which got things growing. And our growing season starts much earlier than yours. I hear the prairies are hurting for hay this year.


----------



## MadHouse

I am so glad you guys are doing well for hay!
Yes, we have a shortage. My hay farmer is doing native grasses, which are faring better than others, but still hurting.


----------



## MadHouse

We are getting our hay today! Yay!
The hay farmer said he should have gotten 5000 bales out of that field, and he got just over 500. Crazy.

Another hot dry day. Here’s the goats.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Im so glad you are getting your hay. Whew! What a relief!


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

MadHouse said:


> We are getting our hay today! Yay!
> The hay farmer said he should have gotten 5000 bales out of that field, and he got just over 500. Crazy.


Glad you got your hay. Hope you did not have to pay too much of a premium.
Wow, 90% less. That IS crazy.
We got exactly 100 bales from my little hay field. That's down from last year but up from the year before.


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

Mike at Capra Vista said:


> Sadly, the town of Lytton, which during the heat wave reported the highest temp ever recorded in Canada, is no more. Fire raced through town a couple of days ago. There is speculation the fire started from sparks from a train. Though the town is destroyed, there are no casualties reported so far.


Some sad and frightening before-and-after pictures of the town of Lytton. They say people just had minutes to get out.








PHOTOS: Before and after the blaze that destroyed the Village of Lytton – Nanaimo News Bulletin


Images of the community 9 days after fire compared to what it looked like 3 years ago




www.nanaimobulletin.com





BC is well ahead of normal with wildfires so far this year with over 1000 fires. Much of the province is very dry with no significant rain anytime soon. Many people are on edge about this years fire season. I'm certainly more concerned than in past years. Things are really dry and still too warm.

Well at least there is no grass to cut.


----------



## MadHouse

Mike at Capra Vista said:


> Glad you got your hay. Hope you did not have to pay too much of a premium.
> Wow, 90% less. That IS crazy.
> We got exactly 100 bales from my little hay field. That's down from last year but up from the year before.


Thanks. I wa surprised he didn’t charge me an arm and a leg. We gave a big tip.
Glad you got a good hay crop.


----------



## ksalvagno

All the fires going on already is terrible.


----------



## luvmyherd

I have a set of before and after photos of my sister's small town after a tornado. So very sad.


----------



## Boers4ever

Two words. Hot. Humid.


----------



## FizzyGoats

Ugh. Pretty much the same here and has been for a while. Though I think our high today is a couple lower at 94F with a feels like temp of the devil’s mouth (not sure if that’s F or C). 

I just want one cooler day. Just one. I’m turning into a useless puddle of sweat.


----------



## toth boer goats

😳😬


----------



## alwaystj9

That's right now, still going up...


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

I have not stopped perspiring in a month and a half. Low to mid 30s for us (Vancouver Island). That is 10C deg above normal. There is a hint of rain forecast for the middle of next week, but I won't get a flock of ducks just yet.

Aren't temps in the 90s normal weather for you guys in the southern states?


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Here we Go!


----------



## luvmyherd

We usually visit our daughter in Seattle in the summer to get a break from the heat. Not so this time!! I am wearing shorts and tank top in front of the AC and I am sweating!
We are looking forward to Michigan next week. Hopefully they will not be having a heatwave too .


----------



## Boers4ever

Mike at Capra Vista said:


> Aren't temps in the 90s normal weather for you guys in the southern states?


Yes, July and August are the hottest months for us. But I’m definitely not saying that it gets any easier, because it doesn’t. 🥵


----------



## FizzyGoats

This is a bit hotter than our average temps for my area but yes it’s normally hot and humid in the summer in the south. It’s just extra-strength heat index this this year. And even though we’re only five degrees or so above normal for this time, I’m still whining.


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

FizzyGoats said:


> ... I’m still whining.


That's what we are here for. 
Whine away.


----------



## alwaystj9

Looking forward to Sunday's cold front...


----------



## toth boer goats

😬


----------



## DDFN

Not to whine myself but yes this year has been a lot hotter with the humidity being a bit more over the top than usual. I had been letting the goats out earlier in the mornings since we don't go back til Monday, but this morning it was lightening and raining so they all just stayed up. I went out to check on the geriatric goats and gave them a late morning "go-go juice " the LGD's were the only ones even interested in going out.


----------



## FizzyGoats

Yikes! @alwaystj9 That is downright fiery heat.


----------



## MadHouse

Wow, in comparison to your temps, we have it cold here! We have been getting a break from the extreme heat and just have heat. It’s not bad. If that 30% promise of showers came true, that would be quite something. Still very dry here.








This is how we look at it (in celsius)


----------



## alwaystj9

I wish you showers!
I have NEVER had "smoke" in my forecast!


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

One thing I am selfishly grateful for out here on Canada's west coast is that we have no smoke to worry about so far. I'm too hot but I can breath.


----------



## DDFN

The first day we had smoke I thought for about 2 hours it was over cast until they announced the weather front was pushing the smoke all the way to east TN. Last time before that we had smoke was when the Smokey's burned.


----------



## MadHouse

alwaystj9 said:


> I wish you showers!
> I have NEVER had "smoke" in my forecast!


Thanks!


----------



## AndersonRanch

Humidity is the devil! We always have hot dry summers here in central California. Sure when I go to the mountains it’s humid but also 10 degrees cooler so although not fun it’s not all that worse then staying down here. For the last week we have had thunderstorms roll threw and the humidity is so high but doesn’t seem to drop our temps so it’s been 104-110 and humid as heck. I have a little window AC unit in the bedroom. It has a hole in the back bottom where it Hangs out so the water runs outside. It’s been so humid that the hole is too small and has been leaking in the house. I have a 40 ounce tub thing under the drip and have had to dump it every hour. I’m going to stick my incubator outside to see just how humid it is lol but any dream I have had of moving back east is now dead after this


----------



## Tanya

Your heat waves are affecting our winter. We have had 4 days of minus temps. The rest is mid spring temps so far


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

Meanwhile:

Frigid polar air brings very rare snowfall, icy rains to southern Brazil
A fierce cold snap brought rare snow, icy rain, and strong winds to parts of southern Brazil on July 29 and 30, 2021. The event comes after several waves of destructive frost since mid-June.


----------



## DDFN

This crazy temps in all places is unreal! Oh today we have the forecast of Haze from all the fires smoke still drifting our way.

Everyone out west how are the fires doing? Any end in sight? I have never seen smoke travel so far before this month. Currently sitting watching the goats graze and the air is thicker than normal. They even have advisory to limit outdoor activity.

Stay safe all!


----------



## GoosegirlAsh

DDFN said:


> Everyone out west how are the fires doing? Any end in sight?


Forecast says rain here through this next week starting tomorrow. I'm praying that's so! Lost our hayfield to the drought, and fire season started a month early. There are a few going in the area. 

Not a cloud in the sky. That's all smoke.


----------



## AndersonRanch

Tanya said:


> Your heat waves are affecting our winter. We have had 4 days of minus temps. The rest is mid spring temps so far


Or maybe your winter is effecting our summer ???? Lol 
No there won’t be any end for months. We always have a fire season, and as said it unfortunately has come early with this heat and, it seems as always the drought. Not going to throw politics into it but when there is a ton of crap on the ground other then dry grass which is normal every year, it’s going to keep blowing up until it’s cleaned up, either by humans or fires.


----------



## luvmyherd

We drove through very thick smoke driving to WA last week. We could barely see Mt Shasta even when we were right up to it! The first night we were worried about sleeping but managed to get past it.


----------



## DDFN

GoosegirlAsh said:


> Forecast says rain here through this next week starting tomorrow. I'm praying that's so! Lost our hayfield to the drought, and fire season started a month early. There are a few going in the area.
> 
> Not a cloud in the sky. That's all smoke.
> View attachment 211121


I hope you get all the rain you need! That's horrible about your hay field. Fingers crossed for rain for you.


----------



## toth boer goats

Come on rain.


----------



## luvmyherd

Yes, I have wine whined about heat but now I am whining about the smoke! We just trekked across WA ID and MT. Can barely see mountains or skylines. And it is also HOT!!


----------



## toth boer goats

Smoke is horrible for many right now.


----------



## luvmyherd

We had clear skies in Yellowstone and it was clear in Wyoming yesterday but it was back this morning. We are in Eastern Nebraska now and there is blue sky.
Our son keeps informing us about how bad it is at home.


----------



## DDFN

Is there any end in sight for the fires? We haven't heard much lately about them.


----------



## toth boer goats

Still burning, the wind isn’t helping.


----------



## DDFN

toth boer goats said:


> Still burning, the wind isn’t helping.


This is extremely sad and frustrating. Hoping for rain and for the fires to finally stop foe everyone out there.


----------



## toth boer goats

Thank you DDFN, it has been awful this year. We need a break that is for sure.


----------



## Tanya

☹☹☹


----------



## luvmyherd

Seems like the whole world is on fire!
We were hoping for a break from the heat in Michigan but it is hot and humid and there is another huge thunder storm heading this way. Looks like Arkansas will be just as bad or worse when we get there.


----------



## Tanya

The last 4 days were overwhelmingly warm here and today we hit a cold front. Our farming district have been placed on alert for fire hazard. Our cattle area already had their share of fires last week.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

We have had dry, windy, hot weather. This afternoon it became cloudy, and it was wonderful. The heat warnings have been everyday this week. Im hopeing we get rain this weekend. We are quickly drying out.


----------



## Tanya

Oh man. The fires are ripping through tou guys. Be safe. I see France is facing it too.


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

luvmyherd said:


> Seems like the whole world is on fire!


There would probably be a lot less fires if there were less of these people:


----------



## ksalvagno

I have never understood why anyone would intentionally start a fire and try and burn down a forest. Obviously nuts but still. They arrested someone who started 7 fires in California.


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

I remember years ago there was a guy in California (Marin County) who would drop invasive plant seeds along hiking trails. They had a good idea who it was, but I don't know if he was ever charged with anything.

It is just like most other vandalism.

I suspect it provides a feeling of having great power.


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

Meanwhile, our temperature at 6 this morning was the same as our normal high for this time of year. Our forecast of high is well over our record high for today. In other words, it will be frogging hot and I won't get any work done -- again.
Still no smoke issues for us on Vancouver Island.


----------



## toth boer goats

Everyone stay safe.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Need Rain!


----------



## GoofyGoat

We’re in the same boat! I’m going out every hour to refill buckets with cool water and electrolyte.
My five babies are having the worst time so they’re being rotated inside to cool off. Poor Queenie still has thick fur because she’s been inside most of her life with her broken leg. I have box fans running everywhere that’s shaded.
I hate this heatwave ...c’mon fall!


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

I'm currently inside, taking a break from the heat, then I'm going back out to plant some seed for my fall garden. Hard to believe that fall is coming, but it is! Hang in there!


----------



## GoofyGoat

Caileigh Jane Smith said:


> I'm currently inside, taking a break from the heat, then I'm going back out to plant some seed for my fall garden. Hard to believe that fall is coming, but it is! Hang in there!


Today was hoof and selenium day I only got through 8 before it was too hot for the goats and me so I’ll finish the last 5 tomorrow...stay cool and take breaks!


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

GoofyGoat said:


> Today was hoof and selenium day I only got through 8 before it was too hot for the goats and me so I’ll finish the last 5 tomorrow...stay cool and take breaks!


Hooves can be hard work!
The sunflowers gave us some nice shade in the garden.


----------



## GoofyGoat

Caileigh Jane Smith said:


> Hooves can be hard work!
> The sunflowers gave us some nice shade in the garden.
> View attachment 211556


Gorgeous! I love your helper hiding in the shade😃
I didn’t get a good garden in this year, I have to build some tall raised beds because I can’t stoop down anymore to plant or weed🙁🥺. I did get some fruit bushes in, but they won’t produce till next year....oh well, to the farmers markets I go so I can do some canning for the winter.


----------



## Goatastic43

I almost don’t even look at the weather any more. It’s basically always 91F, 70% humidity, and spotty thunderstorms. Oh, how I just wish it would rain one good looooong rain!!


----------



## toth boer goats

Rain would be nice.


----------



## luvmyherd

If you read about a terrible storm in Michigan that caused lots of damage and power outages; it was predicted to hit us. We were pretty worried being in a motor home and all. Luckily for us (but not others) it missed us.
Back home it is still really hot. Thank goodness our son is there to help our garden. It is the best one we have had in years and we are missing it!!😡 He sent us a pic of a tomato that weighed over a pound.
The heat has broken here. Today is actually comfortable.


----------



## DDFN

toth boer goats said:


> Thank you DDFN, it has been awful this year. We need a break that is for sure.


It has been a horrible


toth boer goats said:


> Thank you DDFN, it has been awful this year. We need a break that is for sure.


it has been a horrible year. Well do to all the heat I had been letting the girls out on the big pasture in the early mornings and letting them go up during the hottest parts of the day. Well one of the younger does started coughing a tad today and the first thing I thought of is it most likely will be lung worm from the wet grass. So here we go with a 3 dose cycle of ivermectin to be sure. Everyone is getting it to be fair. It's so humid it's not funny but we are lucky enough to not have any fires here. We are next to a flood zone so we don't normally (knock on wood) have fires in our area.

Stay safe all!


----------



## MadHouse

I am waiting with hoof trimming. It is too hot to get the goats excited.
It looks like we will gte some rain soon! That will be a relief!
I hope everyone who has had extremely hot weather is getting a break from it soon!


----------



## Goats Rock

The govt. in Dubai is seeding the clouds every other day to keep their desert green and make their opulent city look great. Doing that can't help but screw up the rest of the worlds weather. (I've said for years that all the cloud seeding is messing up everything). Our govt. seeds out West for the prairie acreage to get enough rain to grow all the crops. If they do too much, we get clobbered with weeks of wet weather.


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

Where can I get some of those cloud seeds??? I don't have much growing anyway, so maybe I'll have some luck growing cloud plants.


----------



## MadHouse

Mike at Capra Vista said:


> Meanwhile, our temperature at 6 this morning was the same as our normal high for this time of year. Our forecast of high is well over our record high for today. In other words, it will be frogging hot and I won't get any work done -- again.
> Still no smoke issues for us on Vancouver Island.


Where on Vancouver Island are you abouts? Near the ocean?


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

MadHouse said:


> Where on Vancouver Island are you abouts? Near the ocean?


Just south of Nanaimo (East side of island). Not right on the water, but pretty close.


----------



## MadHouse

Mike at Capra Vista said:


> Just south of Nanaimo (East side of island). Not right on the water, but pretty close.


I’m surprised the proximity of the ocean is not keeping it cooler.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Well im really getting upset with this Weather patern! Last 3 afternoons, heat up, bright sunshine..then huge dark clouds roll in. Loud Thunder,,it claps and rolls. Wind cools off. Then....no rain! Its cloudy right now....and No Rain. That green grass now looks like hay ready.to cut! 🤬🤬🤬


----------



## GoofyGoat

Moers kiko boars said:


> Well im really getting upset with this Weather patern! Last 3 afternoons, heat up, bright sunshine..then huge dark clouds roll in. Loud Thunder,,it claps and rolls. Wind cools off. Then....no rain! Its cloudy right now....and No Rain. That green grass now looks like hay ready.to cut! 🤬🤬🤬


Us too except we got a 5 minute drizzle then it heated right back up🥺. For some reason it keeps skirting around us, ten miles in any direction they’re getting downpours😡


----------



## ksalvagno

The rain misses me too.


----------



## DDFN

We have been getting hit with rain alot this week and it's forecasted everyday. Wish I could share it with you all. I don't mind the rain but the lightning storms I am not fond of.

Hang in there.


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

MadHouse said:


> I’m surprised the proximity of the ocean is not keeping it cooler.


You are right, the water should be keeping us cooler. And to be fair, it does. It is much warmer further inland, not only on the mainland but on the island as well. But this summer has been much warmer than usual. So far in August, 14 of the 17 days have been above "normal". I'm sure that the number of days above 30C this year is some kind of record. 

Our rain free days (since mid June) came to an end last week with a downpour of near flood conditions with 2mm of rain. The plants did not notice as all was evaporated by the next day.


----------



## MadHouse

Mike at Capra Vista said:


> You are right, the water should be keeping us cooler. And to be fair, it does. It is much warmer further inland, not only on the mainland but on the island as well. But this summer has been much warmer than usual. So far in August, 14 of the 17 days have been above "normal". I'm sure that the number of days above 30C this year is some kind of record.
> 
> Our rain free days (since mid June) came to an end last week with a downpour of near flood conditions with 2mm of rain. The plants did not notice as all was evaporated by the next day.


So sorry you still didn’t get “useful rain”.
The extremes seem to be becoming the norm.


----------



## DDFN

I really wish we could share our rain with you all. Some counties are flooding East of here and our creek was close to going over but got a break in the rain today. It heads back in tomorrow.


----------



## Goatastic43

We finally got some rain! Four inches from the tropics. I think second cut might be saved…


----------



## Moers kiko boars

We have been cloudy, cooler, a little wind....And NO RAIN! 🤬🤬🤬🤬I cant believe it, the grass is brown now, from no rain. We have High Fire danger, because of No Rain! Aaaaaaauuuuurrrrrrrrggggggghhhhhhhhh! 
Thankyou for letting my whine! 😁


----------



## luvmyherd

Michigan is very nice right now. Sadly, we are heading out to Arkansas tomorrow where it will be HOT and humid. Whiiiiine... 😫
Hopefully our friends have their AC up and running.


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

We are finally into less hot weather. Forecast of about seasonal average temps. Minor chance of insignificant rain in a week.


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

Had a wildfire start pretty close to us a couple of days ago. It's still small (70 ha) but we can see the smoke. Fortunately we are up wind so far. I think they are getting it under control.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

We Are Getting RAIN! WOOHOO😁⚡⛈⛈⚡⚡💧💧💧💧💧ITS FINALLY HERE! LOVE IT!!!!


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

Envy Emoji


----------



## ksalvagno

Mike at Capra Vista said:


> Had a wildfire start pretty close to us a couple of days ago. It's still small (70 ha) but we can see the smoke. Fortunately we are up wind so far. I think they are getting it under control.


Stay safe! Hope you get some rain.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

@Mike at Capra Vista ..Im praying for you to get rain! Sending prayers to you!


----------



## Tanya

Oh I really hope you have rain real soon... as soon now... here, we have been i formed that because of the polar air and stuff we could get snow in places that snow just doesnt fall.... can I ship some to you guys....


----------



## DDFN

Really and I mean really wishing we could share the rain with you. Yes some areas around here are flooding. Today looked so nice and thought we will hit krogers before the even storm moves in. Wrong. Got half way to the next town over and hit with rain. Ok at krogers get soaked waking inside and while there the whole store has it raining inside. I wished I had pulled my phone out but thought I would get kicked out for filming. One place it was raining out of a light fixture. A light fixture! Pouring down with buggies with trash bags under it. Not just one spot but randomly throughout the whole store! Not sure how they can have such strong leaks and still be opened without getting shut down by osha?


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

Thanks for the kind words.

Vancouver Island has recently been upgraded to "Drought Level 5". I don't know what the criteria are, but it is the highest level.
Not surprisingly, half of the island has also been classified as "Extreme Fire Danger"

Our local wildfire is now "Being Held". This means the fire is not likely to spread under current conditions.

It is a near miracle we do not have more wildfires here on the island. (Maybe I should not have written that out loud.)


----------



## ksalvagno

Stay safe!


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm

its way too hot and muggy to be loading these heavy rocks to take back to the creek. It’s amazing that water is able to move rocks that size during a flood


----------



## NigerianNewbie

Carrying rocks is a hard job even without the heat and humidity sapping your strength. Am envious of your pile of rocks. I see the potential to build a nice fire pit and would want to gather more of them.


----------



## DDFN

Mike at Capra Vista said:


> Thanks for the kind words.
> 
> Vancouver Island has recently been upgraded to "Drought Level 5". I don't know what the criteria are, but it is the highest level.
> Not surprisingly, half of the island has also been classified as "Extreme Fire Danger"
> 
> Our local wildfire is now "Being Held". This means the fire is not likely to spread under current conditions.
> 
> It is a near miracle we do not have more wildfires here on the island. (Maybe I should not have written that out loud.)


It's ok I didn't read it out loud either to help prevent it  hang in there.


----------



## DDFN

MidnightRavenFarm said:


> View attachment 211911
> its way too hot and muggy to be loading these heavy rocks to take back to the creek. It’s amazing that water is able to move rocks that size during a flood


Oh no. Sorry I completely understand. I have been lucky all around us have been seeing flooding but all I have is some muddy places one stall took on water in the heavy rain and now a mosquitos problem. I have a small pond where we had leveled off with the tractor for the new gate so mud and fake pond for now.


----------



## Tanya

I feel for every one on here. I really wish I could send our cooler weather to you. We have had some strange weather. Its been raining for two nights in a row. We are not complaining, but we never get rain in August or September. So I guess global warming has struck again.


----------



## luvmyherd

Well! The Arkansas Ozarks exceeded our worst expectations. 🌞🌩 It was wonderful to see dear friends and they do have AC (though it could not handle it all) but could barely even step outside. Our RV refrigerator could not keep up.
We are on the Southwest side now and while still quite hot; there is a breeze and not quite so humid. The 'fridge has gotten back on track.
How long before we whine about the cold😉


----------



## FizzyGoats

Give it a few months, then we’ll whine about the cold. We may have to change this thread title to Whine About the Weather. 

For now, I’m still whining about the heat. Our heat index is only 97F today (yesterday’s was 102) and I still feel like I’m melting. 

My husband and son went out to visit family in UT last week. All the family was complaining about the heat, but my son and husband were like what heat? Dry heat is so much easier to take. The guys did complain about not being able to breathe from all the fire smoke though, so I really shouldn’t complain. I’d rather have humidity than smoke.


----------



## alwaystj9

Waiting on Ida. It's my birthday weekend,16 years since I got hurricane Katrina for a birthday gift so I'm a little nervous. And I am stuck working night shift all weekend.
I didn't sleep today, did hurricane prep all day. Walmart was pretty much depleted of bread, bottled water and TP by 9 am. Gas station lines weren't too bad, feed store was battening down hatches but everyone will be open tomorrow. Looks like a Sunday landfall, I hope it comes through in the middle of my shift so I can get home in the morning. Goats and horse are tagged, chickens are on their own, not much else I can do for now. Roof is good and I have a wired in whole house Generac. It's still 88 degrees and raining while the sun is out.


----------



## ksalvagno

I hope you don't get hit too hard by Ida. And here I am wishing I'd get some good rain.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Sounds like you are organized, and prepared. I hope the storm is not as strong as they say. I hope you dont recieve any damage. Sending prayers
Stay safe!


----------



## NigerianNewbie

Happy almost birthday to you. Stay safe and good work in getting everything ready before the storm gets any closer.


----------



## Goatastic43

FizzyGoats said:


> Give it a few months, then we’ll whine about the cold. We may have to change this thread title to Whine About the Weather.


I hope a hot summer means not-so-cold winter! Last winter was was pretty bad and the summer before we had black caterpillars. This year everyone says we have light brown ones. I don’t…some say it’s a myth but…I’m starting to believe it! 

And to think I’m complaining about the cold winters lol! Tennessee averages like what…. 40F in the winter? When we live in Illinois it was like always -10F. Shows how spoiled you can get quickly…


----------



## DDFN

I hope Ida behaves for everyone out there. 

Well the heat flooded my lab at work today. Apparently we have a complete hvac unit inside the mechanical room outside my lab. It's always locked so I thought it was another breaker box room. My door frame to my storage closest had a stream it water coming out and none of the drywall showed any damage. 

It was a very wierd experience. I told maintenance they would think I was crazy but my door frame was crying. Turns out the drain clogged and flooded my lab and started flooding the hall outside too. It couldn't handle the heat!


----------



## toth boer goats

Stay safe.


----------



## alwaystj9

Wind gusts near 100 mph and 5"-15" of rain, s'posed to be at my place 7 am Monday. I work exactly 15 miles SW from the house and will probably be
unable to leave work until early Monday afternoon. Really sucky long weekend. Sending every dry one of you plenty rain. And maybe some cooling winds...
Catch y'all on Tuesday. You people behave!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

You be careful @alwaystj9 ! I do hope all you get is rain & No hard winds. Stay safe! We will be waiting to hear from you!
@DDFN Wow thats awful! Im so glad it didnt cause electrical issues in your office. Stay safe!


----------



## FizzyGoats

@alwaystj9 Stay safe. Update us when you can.


----------



## jschies

Be safe! I hope it moves quickly without much wind or rain.


----------



## DDFN

Moers kiko boars said:


> You be careful @alwaystj9 ! I do hope all you get is rain & No hard winds. Stay safe! We will be waiting to hear from you!
> @DDFN Wow thats awful! Im so glad it didnt cause electrical issues in your office. Stay safe!


Thanks. Well I first thought a student had spilled bottle water since it was near the robotics equipment cabinets until it came back after drying up the first time. I was able to get everything out of the area just in case it recurs next week. 

Hope everyone is staying safe. Just painted half a storage shed john deer green for my dad and going to have to wait til early morning to finish it. Too hot and humid.


----------



## Goatastic43

Stay safe @alwaystj9! I know you all had a bad flood in that area a few months ago…hope this isn’t so bad.


----------



## toth boer goats

Stay safe.


----------



## luvmyherd

I was here in Arkansas just a year ago and hurricane Laura was threatening us. So we have been watching Ida carefully. It looks like we are in the clear. Still keeping track and hoping all the loss is material.
Please stay as safe as you can.
.


----------



## Tanya

You must all stay safe.


----------



## DDFN

Everybody stay safe! We have flash flood warnings starting tonight until Wednesday and we are no where near where she will hit land. Hang in there!


----------



## luvmyherd

Meanwhile, back home in California, my mother-in-law"s house is threatened by fires. Nothing we can do about it. Insurance is paid.
(No one is living there. She is in a home.)


----------



## Tanya

luvmyherd said:


> Meanwhile, back home in California, my mother-in-law"s house is threatened by fires. Nothing we can do about it. Insurance is paid.
> (No one is living there. She is in a home.)


Oh no. I really hope that nothing happens. That the wind changes direction


----------



## alwaystj9

Came home at 6 this morning from work and went to sleep.
Hurricanes suck. I wanna marry my whole house generator, best thing ever!
Me & goats & horsie & doggos & vicious mad cats all okay, lost one chicken -literally lost it. Cannot find chicken or its parts.
Barn (add-a-lean-to) is a little more ventilated than it was.
Goats are so full from tree debris munch-out they are all laying in the middle of the pasture like a bunch of beached whales.
8"diameter tree limb was a direct hit on my chiminea and smashed it, 3 feet from my house.That's way too close.
Something took the tailpipe off my truck last night.
I was outside working in 60+ mph winds.
Only lights on my drive home were from the airport in Baton Rouge.
We gave up trying to keep my workplace going around 3 am. At least a week until back online.
Warning: Gas prices will probably be going up, at least on the east coast, Florida. Might wanna get some now.


----------



## jschies

I'm glad you're okay and have a generator.


----------



## ksalvagno

Glad you are ok.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Thankyou for letting us know you & your herds are ok! Im glad you.love your generator! Stay safe!


----------



## FizzyGoats

Sounds like you have a lot repairs after the storm. Thank you for letting us know you and your animals (minus one chicken) are safe.


----------



## DDFN

alwaystj9 said:


> Came home at 6 this morning from work and went to sleep.
> Hurricanes suck. I wanna marry my whole house generator, best thing ever!
> Me & goats & horsie & doggos & vicious mad cats all okay, lost one chicken -literally lost it. Cannot find chicken or its parts.
> Barn (add-a-lean-to) is a little more ventilated than it was.
> Goats are so full from tree debris munch-out they are all laying in the middle of the pasture like a bunch of beached whales.
> 8"diameter tree limb was a direct hit on my chiminea and smashed it, 3 feet from my house.That's way too close.
> Something took the tailpipe off my truck last night.
> I was outside working in 60+ mph winds.
> Only lights on my drive home were from the airport in Baton Rouge.
> We gave up trying to keep my workplace going around 3 am. At least a week until back online.
> Warning: Gas prices will probably be going up, at least on the east coast, Florida. Might wanna get some now.


Glad you are ok, but sorry the chicken is MIA. Hang in there and stay safe.


----------



## Tanya

Oh please stay safe


----------



## toth boer goats

Stay safe.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Its BACK!!!!🤪🤣


----------



## luvmyherd

I laughed so hard at the vision of stuffed goats lolling on the ground. Good you are safe and extra good you have a generator.
My mother-in-law's house was spared this time.


----------



## DDFN

It's so humid again! Moving 20 bales of hay and it feels like we moved 100.


----------



## luvmyherd

I know what you mean about the humidity! I feel like I need to take a shower all day every day. Sitting in front of the AC does not help as the sweat does not evaporate.
(And I have not been moving hay.)


----------



## DDFN

luvmyherd said:


> I know what you mean about the humidity! I feel like I need to take a shower all day every day. Sitting in front of the AC does not help as the sweat does not evaporate.
> (And I have not been moving hay.)


I know! By the time I walk outside after a shower I just feel like I need another one.


----------



## MellonFriend

Wow, I feel so lucky. We have had an unusually mild summer here in the mountains of NC. It never really got above 90* and usually we have at least a few weeks out of the year in those temps. Right now we are enjoying wonderfully cool temps in the low 70s. Although it didn't stop me from almost completely soaking through a shirt from sweating today while I was working on preparing my pasture for seed.😓 I raked/scraped up about a thirty by fifty foot section and I tell you I am beat. My abs got such a work out I can't laugh or sneeze without being in pain.🥴


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

Sweating from working hard is great. Sweating from walking out the door, not so much.


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

Here in Nanaimo (Vancouver Island) we finally have some cooler temps. More importantly, we have had light rain all afternoon. My rain gauge is at 8mm. First significant rain since mid June. More to come over night. <jumping up and down with excitement>
Terrible hot and dry summer for us. Let's not do that again anytime soon!!!!

I do hope all of you in hurricane areas are safe.


----------



## Tanya

I wish I could send you some cool air. We are getting our first spring drizzel here. Its actually a bit chilly but better thannyesterday which was super hot..

I really pray that you all get cool weather soon


----------



## DDFN

Mike at Capra Vista said:


> Sweating from working hard is great. Sweating from walking out the door, not so much.


I resemble that remark


----------



## toth boer goats

Ugh 😳


----------



## luvmyherd

Arkansas got some much needed rain last night. My sister is happy that she doesn't have to water the garden and I loved listening to it pounding on the roof; but when the sun came out it made the air feel like we are trying to breath underwater!🐸


----------



## AndersonRanch

I don’t even think sweating makes you cooler, it just gives a degree of gross to go with the heat stroke. Today was awesome! I had the gross heat stroke going on lol but imagine what 10 hours of clipping goats. So sticky sweat to keep that hair stuck to you. I tried to have the kids blow me off with the blower but there was no getting that stuff off. I have decided clipping goats is not a profession I would like to do.


----------



## luvmyherd

Yep! When humidity gets over 50% or so; sweat does not evaporate so no cooling effect. Especially when there is no breeze which there is not here.🌬


----------



## NigerianNewbie

Yippie, it's been raining for about 4 hours so far today. A nice soaking rain without much run off. The temperature is around 83F and after months of 90F plus, it feels so nice. Grow hay fields, grow. Tomorrow is the fall equinox and maybe, just maybe, the weather will be more fall like.


----------



## Tanya

Yay for the break in heat


----------



## luvmyherd

There was a break in the heat last week. But it is warming up again now that we are home. It is still an improvement over Arkansas with the heat and humidity.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Well Im glad someone got rain! Our temps dropped today to high 80s, but all the rain never happened. Its dry & dieing here. Our temps will be back in the 90s for the remaiming 2 week weather broadcast. 😡


----------



## Moers kiko boars

WE GOT RAIN! 🎵🎶WE GOT RAIN!!🌧 & LIGHTNING⚡& THUNDER🌧 & HIGH WINDS🌬,AND SIDEWAYS RAIN...💧💧💧💧💧☔☔☔☔☔WOOHOO WE ARE 68° 
HALLELUJAH!


----------



## Tanya

Yay.... 


Its been raining here since 1 this morning so I am expecting a muddy mess. Its 5.21 am and I can already see the dams of water


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

Moers kiko boars said:


> WE GOT RAIN! 🎵🎶WE GOT RAIN!!🌧 & LIGHTNING⚡& THUNDER🌧 & HIGH WINDS🌬,AND SIDEWAYS RAIN...💧💧💧💧💧☔☔☔☔☔WOOHOO WE ARE 68°
> HALLELUJAH!


Yay! Yay! Yay!


----------



## GoofyGoat

Moers kiko boars said:


> WE GOT RAIN! 🎵🎶WE GOT RAIN!!🌧 & LIGHTNING⚡& THUNDER🌧 & HIGH WINDS🌬,AND SIDEWAYS RAIN...💧💧💧💧💧☔☔☔☔☔WOOHOO WE ARE 68°
> HALLELUJAH!


Yay! WhaHoooooo! 🤗🤗🥳
Us too finally🤫


----------



## toth boer goats

YAY, awesome. 

Be safe.


----------



## DDFN

Glad you all got some rain!

I am eagerly waiting for this to create a new thread for "whining about the cold "

Hoping for snow this year.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Count me in! I hate below freezing! The frozen water, slippery ground, and wearing 15lbs of clothes! ...ooooops already started!.🤪🤣🤣🤣😂


----------



## DDFN

Moers kiko boars said:


> Count me in! I hate below freezing! The frozen water, slippery ground, and wearing 15lbs of clothes! ...ooooops already started!.🤪🤣🤣🤣😂


We had snow and ice mixture one year that I got stuck in the middle of goat feed lot and had to "ride" a LGD off the ice. Well I held on to their fur and they pulled me along. Oops we have already started it haven't we. 

Expecting a good snow and cold winter because everyone is getting shovels in their persimmons around here. We may be begging for the heat to come back lol


----------



## FizzyGoats

I’ve said it before and I’ll say it again, we need to change the thread title to Whine about the weather.  You can guarantee I’ll be whining when we get cold (and TN cold isn’t even that bad, lol).


----------



## Tanya

Come on Mike. Change the title.


----------



## DDFN

FizzyGoats said:


> I’ve said it before and I’ll say it again, we need to change the thread title to Whine about the weather.  You can guarantee I’ll be whining when we get cold (and TN cold isn’t even that bad, lol).


Yes Tennessee cold isn't that bad but yes we have had some interesting cold weather before. Still remember the year it snowed on my birthday in April. And the blizzard of 93 ! We built an actual igloo only to have the cat go inside and it start caving in. Never saw a cat run out so fast before in my life. Some years I used a sled to haul hay to the pastures to toss hay when we couldnt get round bales out. Even had water cans to carry water to the back pasture at the old barn when hose froze while it was running. But our cold is short lived. I don't mind a good snow but am so glad I don't live in Canada or other American states where they have real cold weather. 

Back in college I was in Boston right before Christmas for a research project then travelled to Puerto Rico for a conference. Wearing t-shirts for Christmas was a first! Everyone in Puerto Rico was wearing long sleeved shirts in the morning being cold.


----------



## Goats Rock

Winter brings the end of FLIES! I am so tired of those little pains in the backside! It doesn't matter how clean your barn is, what spray you use,
parasitic wasps (waste of money in my opinion) fly paper, etc. The first frost knocks them down and the 2nd, they are gone! 
Are flies world wide? Or only in my barn?


----------



## alwaystj9

Carnivorous Horse flies here in late spring, the other flies aren't so bad.
Always, always mosquitos.
Fire ants get worse each year...
The gnats were a little worse than usual, a friend lost beaucoup baby chicks this year.


----------



## toth boer goats

Haha, I have flies too.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

HERE WE GO!


----------



## DDFN

Yes we need a title change. Whine about the weather! 

Hang in there with tornado season. We were lucky when last week they all missed us by a little bit west from here.

Even though it's dry today the high lift got stuck trying to work on digging out infront of the new pasture entrance gate. It's the hits if living in a town with a bunch of natural springs. Better than droughts in my opinion though.


----------



## Goatastic43

Yikes! Stay safe @Moers kiko boars!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Thankyou...been texting @GoofyGoat snd shes in the same wicked storm. So far we are both just getting lightning, thunder & rain.


----------



## DDFN

Both of you hang in there!


----------



## GoofyGoat

Well, we all made it through fine. We had a tornado watch then got a warning about 10 last night. @Moers kiko boars and I sustained no damage but FINALLY got some much needed rain. Now, if the storms through Thursday are just rain I’ll be a very happy camper 😊🤫


----------



## alwaystj9

Very happy you got rain! Sorry it brought it's friend, Wind, with it....keep your heads down and hold on to your goats.


----------



## toth boer goats




----------



## Moers kiko boars

Still here, wind blown & wet! It got a little wild, but not bad! Thanks!


----------



## luvmyherd

Yikes! We had a nasty cold wind up at my mother-in-law's house along with some rain. Thankfully it left as quickly as it came. My son checked and found out it was part of this nation wide storm. Stay safe everyone.


----------

